# Smeary screen & squeaky wipers - HELP!



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Someone help me before I put a hammer through my windscreen! I've got a 2 month old VW Scirocco and the windscreen is a right mess. It's fine when it's dry but in the rain the wipers leave a smeary mess after them which is bordering on dangerous and they also make an annoying squeak with every wipe. I even recorded a video of it which I'll post if anyone wants to see.

So far I've tried using Meguiars glass cleaner, meguairs detailing clay, vinegar and newspaper (on the blades as well as the glass), autoglym glass polish and halfords intensive glass cutter. All are about as effective as a catflap in an elephant house. It comes on before I use the screen washer so I know there's nothing in the washer bottle causing it. Surely I can't need new blades on a car that's only done 2000 miles??


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Paul_W said:


> Someone help me before I put a hammer through my windscreen! I've got a 2 month old VW Scirocco and the windscreen is a right mess. It's fine when it's dry but in the rain the wipers leave a smeary mess after them which is bordering on dangerous and they also make an annoying squeak with every wipe. I even recorded a video of it which I'll post if anyone wants to see.
> 
> So far I've tried using Meguiars glass cleaner, meguairs detailing clay, vinegar and newspaper (on the blades as well as the glass), autoglym glass polish and halfords intensive glass cutter. All are about as effective as a catflap in an elephant house. It comes on before I use the screen washer so I know there's nothing in the washer bottle causing it. Surely I can't need new blades on a car that's only done 2000 miles??


Have you got some IPA to give it a try?


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd try a new set of blades after cleaning and polishing the screen.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I reckon as its only 2 months old, it may have some sort of factory protection still on the screen.
I would use clay with some APC as lube, or even fairy liquid.
Give it a good rinse with hot water, add a decent windscreen wash in your reservoir after emptying the old stuff and then try again.
hopefully that will cure it, if not then new blades, if that fails....
get rid of the car:lol:

Kev


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Mike_T said:


> Have you got some IPA to give it a try?


No, not got any


----------



## Dip the Dip (Feb 14, 2009)

Give the blades a Fairy Liquid clean with hot water? Post the video  see what it looks like.

Last resort would be new blades.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Dip the Dip said:


> Give the blades a Fairy Liquid clean? Post the video  see what it looks like.


Yeah, gets rid of grease!!, you should try it on dishes, Awesome results:thumb:


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's the video. Not a great video but you get the idea. It looks to me like it's something on the screen rather than the blades. Unless there's something on the blades which is transferring to the screen. You can see when the wipers stop the screen looks fine.


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

had a similar thing on my dads accord, but it was because the blades were crap, a new set of bosh went on and it was instantly crystal clear


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

my bmw was doing this last night i seriously did thing about just ripping the wipers off i was getting that frustrated, i gave them and the windscreen a clean with G101 and then AS glass clear earlier so im waiting for it to rain now so i can see if it had any effect


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

As it is 2 months old, I would be returning it to the dealership, my bro has a Sirocco, no clay vinegar this that or the other was required on the windscreen.
Can you take a close up pic of the wiper blades, as the noise suggests the rubber protector is still on the blade


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Get some Einszett Kristal Klar additive, best screen cleaner I have tried so far.
Autobrite sell it


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Try using swarfega or one of those types of handcleaner on the screen and the wiperblades, rub it well in and if possible use a gentle nail brush to rub it well in, then use cleanwater and wash it off. That has always heaped me get them really clean.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

My car is on the way to 6yrs old, 2nd set of wiper blades, no products on the glass after a polish


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Avanti said:


> As it is 2 months old, I would be returning it to the dealership, my bro has a Sirocco, no clay vinegar this that or the other was required on the windscreen.
> Can you take a close up pic of the wiper blades, as the noise suggests the rubber protector is still on the blade


Haven't got any pictures of the blades to hand but I've had the blades off twice to clean them so I'm sure there's no protectors on them


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

My experience of Meguirs is its fantastic on the inside, one of the best, but smears on the outside under wiper pressure.

I too thinky ou need to cleant he screen and the blades. Usually Autoglym glass cleaner is quite good on the outside but as you've already tried that, I think maybe IPA and if that fails maybe a slightly abrasive glass polish such as G4 nano glass polish:

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/polishing/g4-glass-nano-polish/

Not used it myself.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

My wipers were horrific when I bought the car. Fair enough it's an old car, but I've tried getting cheapo new blades in the past and they've always been useless. So I done a bit of research and got some own brand aero blades for less than £15 at wiperblades.co.uk. 

Totally silent and smear free.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Paul_W said:


> Haven't got any pictures of the blades to hand but I've had the blades off twice to clean them so I'm sure there's no protectors on them


Click on the picture above, it is a video :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

as said, use a windscreen polish like G4 (i've used this, and the nanolex glass cleaner - both appear identical) which gives absolutely fantastic results you wouldn't believe. if smearing still continues, then it must be the wipers, and i'd change them.

get some gtechniq G1 on there too


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I've had problems before what workled for me was;

PW down the screen V close.
Dry off
APC (G101) - wipe down until dry
CLAY
APC (G101) again
Dry
Silver Screen Autosmart x2 applications

Wiper blades removed, cleaned with G101, then wiped down with paper towel.

That worked for me perhaps OTT but it did work.


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

i put my autoglym glass polish onto a finishing pad and buffed the windows...far better than by hand and also new wipers...but at 2 months, it couldnt be the wipers!


----------



## Adam_84 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have the same problem on my car, van and my mums car and all are fitted with Bosch aero wipers, I've clayed, DA'd, cleaned and then waxed the screens to see if that would help but its still there, worse on my car and as said above when the wipers wipe you can't see sod all.


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

I made a little discovery last night. I covered the screen with fresh water from our water butt and scrubbed with the bug remover side of my meguairs wash mitt. The greasy marks (mostly where the passenger side wiper stops upright) seemed to gradually fade away. I'm expecting it to come back when I use the wipers again in the rain. I'm convinced the wipers have something on them


----------



## throwa62start (Aug 1, 2011)

Paul_W said:


> I made a little discovery last night. I covered the screen with fresh water from our water butt and scrubbed with the bug remover side of my meguairs wash mitt. The greasy marks (mostly where the passenger side wiper stops upright) seemed to gradually fade away. I'm expecting it to come back when I use the wipers again in the rain. I'm convinced the wipers have something on them


Paul, any update on this? I've had my Sirocco for 3 weeks and got exactly the same problem with flippin squeeky wiper blades.. Any success stories with products would be greatfully recieved.:thumb:


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Paul,
Bar Keepers Friend (BKF) - see a post a I did a while back, seems like you have the same problem that I did. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199453

Once done, i found best not to treat the Windscreen with any sort of glass cleaner. After washing the car I would just re-apply a small amount on a damp microfibre each time and hose with water.

Regards Hooley.


----------

